# Emerge de  dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0 con error

## Alejandro_23

Buenas a todos, estoy tratando de instalar xorg y parece mi pesadilla, siempre tengo mil problemas que no puedo resolver.

En esta instalación el problema que tengo es al intentar instalar spidermonkey, la verdad no tengo idea para que instala tantos paquetes si lo que necesito es tener un entorno gráfico. 

En fin, el error que esta tirando es al ejecutar rust:

```
 Emerging (1 of 17) dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0::gentoo

 * firefox-78.12.0esr.source.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * firefox-78esr-patches-15.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * spidermonkey-78-patches-04.tar.xz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Checking for at least 6400 MiB disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/temp" ...   [ ok ]

 * Using LLVM slot 12 to build

 * Using python3.9 to build

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking firefox-78.12.0esr.source.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work

>>> Unpacking firefox-78esr-patches-15.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work

>>> Unpacking spidermonkey-78-patches-04.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/firefox-78.12.0/js/src ...

 * Applying patches from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/firefox-patches ...

 *   0001-Don-t-use-build-id.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 *   0002-Fortify-sources-properly.patch ...                                                                [ ok ]

 *   0003-Check-additional-plugins-dir.patch ...                                                            [ ok ]

 *   0004-bmo-847568-Support-system-harfbuzz.patch ...                                                      [ ok ]

 *   0005-bmo-847568-Support-system-graphite2.patch ...                                                     [ ok ]

 *   0006-bmo-1559213-Support-system-av1.patch ...                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0007-bmo-878089-Don-t-fail-when-TERM-is-not-set.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   0008-bmo-1516803-Fix-building-sandbox.patch ...                                                        [ ok ]

 *   0009-Fix-building-spellchecker-when-using-GCC-and-PGO.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 *   0010-bmo-1526653-Include-struct-definitions-for-user_vfp-.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0011-musl-Support-custom-vendor-strings.patch ...                                                      [ ok ]

 *   0012-musl-Add-alternate-name-for-private-siginfo-struct-m.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0013-musl-Fix-syscall-wrappers.patch ...                                                               [ ok ]

 *   0014-musl-Only-use-system-heap-reporter-with-glibc.patch ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   0015-musl-Set-pthread-name-for-non-glibc-systems.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   0016-musl-getcontext-is-only-avaliable-on-glibc-systems.patch ...                                      [ ok ]

 *   0017-musl-sys-auvx.h-avaliable-on-more-then-just-glibc-sy.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0018-musl-make-SYS_fork-non-fatal-musl-uses-it-for-fork-2.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0019-Make-PGO-use-toolchain.patch ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   0020-bmo-1516081-Disable-watchdog-during-PGO-builds.patch ...                                          [ ok ]

 *   0021-bmo-1516803-force-one-LTO-partition-for-sandbox-when.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0022-bmo-1196777-Set-GDK_FOCUS_CHANGE_MASK.patch ...                                                   [ ok ]

 *   0023-Wayland-Disable-FFVPX-with-VAAPI.patch ...                                                        [ ok ]

 *   0024-VAAPI-Add-extra-frames.patch ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   0025-Fix-building-with-PGO-when-using-GCC.patch ...                                                    [ ok ]

 *   0026-bmo-1634213-Wayland-Use-dmabuf-WebGL-surfaces-by-def.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0027-libaom-Use-NEON_FLAGS-instead-of-VPX_ASFLAGS-for-lib.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0028-bmo-1650299-Unify-the-inclusion-of-the-ICU-data-file.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0029-bmo-1264836-Automatically-convert-the-little-endian-.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0030-bmo-1651207-Build-the-ICU-data-through-an-assembly-f.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0031-Add-support-for-PipeWire-0.3.patch ...                                                            [ ok ]

 *   0032-geckodriver-Build-regex-with-unicode-feature.patch ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   0033-LTO-Only-enable-LTO-for-Rust-when-complete-build-use.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0034-Make-elfhack-use-toolchain.patch ...                                                              [ ok ]

 *   0035-bmo-1561207-Make-dbus-optional.patch ...                                                          [ ok ]

 *   0036-bmo-1643201-Cherry-pick-some-servo-changes-to-derive.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0037-bmo-1653339-Teach-style_derive-s-map_type_params-abo.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0038-bmo-1684365-Add-a-null-pointer-check-so-that-Firefox.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0039-bmo-1694575-Don-t-include-mozalloc.h-from-the-iosfwd.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0040-JIT-Add-atomic-operations-support-for-ia64.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   0041-bmo-1318905-Make-SpiderMonkey-build-on-Linux-RISC-V.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 *   0042-bmo-1661027-Update-cc-crate-to-v1.0.59.patch ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   0043-bmo-1712947-Don-t-pass-neon-flags-to-rustc-when-usin.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0044-bmo-1646135-Disable-HW-WR-on-Nvidia-prop.-drivers-on.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0045-bmo-1715254-Deny-clone3-to-force-glibc-fallback.patch ...                                         [ ok ]

 *   0046-bmo-1719674-Make-packed_simd-compile-with-Rust-1.54.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Applying patches from /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/spidermonkey-patches ...

 *   0001-build-Add-soname-switch-to-linker-regardless-of-Oper.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0002-build-Copy-headers-on-install-instead-of-symlinking.patch ...                                     [ ok ]

 *   0003-build-Don-t-fail-when-passing-standardized-autotools.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

 *   0004-tests-Increase-the-test-timeout-for-slower-builds.patch ...                                       [ ok ]

 *   0005-JIT-Fix-virtual-address-length-on-ia64.patch ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *   0006-bmo-1644600-Export-SharedArrayRawBufferRefs.patch ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Removing pre-built binaries ...

third_party/python/psutil/psutil/_psutil_posix.so

third_party/python/psutil/psutil/_psutil_linux.so

third_party/python/psutil/build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/psutil/_psutil_posix.so

third_party/python/psutil/build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/psutil/_psutil_linux.so

third_party/python/psutil/build/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psutil/_psutil_posix.o

third_party/python/psutil/build/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psutil/_psutil_common.o

third_party/python/psutil/build/temp.linux-x86_64-2.7/psutil/_psutil_linux.o

 * Running 'autoconf' ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/firefox-78.12.0/js/src ...

 * Current CFLAGS:    -O2 -march=c3 -pipe -mmmx

 * Current CXXFLAGS:  -O2 -march=c3 -pipe -mmmx

 * Current LDFLAGS:   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

 * Current RUSTFLAGS:

 * Forcing -fno-tree-loop-vectorize to workaround GCC bug, see bug 758446 ...

 * Build CFLAGS:    -O2 -march=c3 -pipe -mmmx

 * Build CXXFLAGS:  -O2 -march=c3 -pipe -mmmx -fno-tree-loop-vectorize

 * Build LDFLAGS:   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed

 * Build RUSTFLAGS:

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/js/src/ctypes/libffi/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/js/src/ctypes/libffi/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/js/src/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/js/src/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/intl/icu/source/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/intl/icu/source/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/build/autoconf/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/build/autoconf/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/modules/freetype2/builds/unix/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/modules/freetype2/builds/unix/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/nsprpub/build/autoconf/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating firefox-78.12.0/nsprpub/build/autoconf/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/firefox-78.12.0/js/src/configure --prefix=/usr --build=i486-pc-linux-gnu --host=i486-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib --host=i486-pc-linux-gnu --target=i486-pc-linux-gnu --disable-jemalloc --disable-optimize --disable-strip --enable-readline --enable-shared-js --with-intl-api --with-system-icu --with-system-nspr --with-system-zlib --with-toolchain-prefix=i486-pc-linux-gnu- --disable-debug --enable-jit --disable-tests XARGS=/usr/bin/xargs

Creating Python 3 environment

created virtual environment CPython3.9.6.final.0-32 in 19660ms

  creator CPython3Posix(dest=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/build/_virtualenvs/init_py3, clear=False, global=False)

  seeder FromAppData(download=False, pip=bundle, setuptools=bundle, wheel=bundle, via=copy, app_data_dir=/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/homedir/.local/share/virtualenv)

    added seed packages: pip==20.2.2, setuptools==49.6.0, wheel==0.35.1

  activators BashActivator,CShellActivator,FishActivator,PowerShellActivator,PythonActivator,XonshActivator

b"running build_ext\nbuilding 'psutil._psutil_linux' extension\ncreating build/temp.linux-i686-3.9\ncreating build/temp.linux-i686-3.9/psutil\ni486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -DPSUTIL_POSIX=1 -DPSUTIL_SIZEOF_PID_T=4 -DPSUTIL_VERSION=570 -DPSUTIL_LINUX=1 -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/build/_virtualenvs/init_py3/include -I/usr/include/python3.9 -c psutil/_psutil_common.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_common.o\ni486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -DPSUTIL_POSIX=1 -DPSUTIL_SIZEOF_PID_T=4 -DPSUTIL_VERSION=570 -DPSUTIL_LINUX=1 -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/build/_virtualenvs/init_py3/include -I/usr/include/python3.9 -c psutil/_psutil_linux.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_linux.o\ni486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -DPSUTIL_POSIX=1 -DPSUTIL_SIZEOF_PID_T=4 -DPSUTIL_VERSION=570 -DPSUTIL_LINUX=1 -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/build/_virtualenvs/init_py3/include -I/usr/include/python3.9 -c psutil/_psutil_posix.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_posix.o\ncreating build/lib.linux-i686-3.9\ncreating build/lib.linux-i686-3.9/psutil\ni486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed build/temp.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_common.o build/temp.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_linux.o build/temp.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_posix.o -L/usr/lib -o build/lib.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_linux.cpython-39-i386-linux-gnu.so\nbuilding 'psutil._psutil_posix' extension\ni486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -DPSUTIL_POSIX=1 -DPSUTIL_SIZEOF_PID_T=4 -DPSUTIL_VERSION=570 -DPSUTIL_LINUX=1 -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/build/_virtualenvs/init_py3/include -I/usr/include/python3.9 -c psutil/_psutil_common.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_common.o\ni486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fPIC -DPSUTIL_POSIX=1 -DPSUTIL_SIZEOF_PID_T=4 -DPSUTIL_VERSION=570 -DPSUTIL_LINUX=1 -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/build/_virtualenvs/init_py3/include -I/usr/include/python3.9 -c psutil/_psutil_posix.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_posix.o\ni486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -shared -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed build/temp.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_common.o build/temp.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_posix.o -L/usr/lib -o build/lib.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_posix.cpython-39-i386-linux-gnu.so\ncopying build/lib.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_linux.cpython-39-i386-linux-gnu.so -> psutil\ncopying build/lib.linux-i686-3.9/psutil/_psutil_posix.cpython-39-i386-linux-gnu.so -> psutil\n"

Error processing command. Ignoring because optional. (optional:packages.txt:comm/build/virtualenv_packages.txt)

Re-executing in the virtualenv

checking for vcs source checkout... no

checking for a shell... /bin/sh

checking for host system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking for target system type... i486-pc-linux-gnu

checking for Python 3... /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/build/_virtualenvs/init_py3/bin/python (3.9.6)

checking whether cross compiling... no

checking for yasm... not found

checking for the target C compiler... /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the target C compiler can be used... yes

checking the target C compiler version... 10.3.0

checking the target C compiler works... yes

WARNING: The value of LD is not used by this build system.

checking for the target C++ compiler... /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether the target C++ compiler can be used... yes

checking the target C++ compiler version... 10.3.0

checking the target C++ compiler works... yes

checking for the host C compiler... /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the host C compiler can be used... yes

checking the host C compiler version... 10.3.0

checking the host C compiler works... yes

checking for the host C++ compiler... /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether the host C++ compiler can be used... yes

checking the host C++ compiler version... 10.3.0

checking the host C++ compiler works... yes

checking for 64-bit OS... no

checking for new enough STL headers from libstdc++... yes

checking for nasm... /usr/bin/nasm

checking nasm version... 2.15.05

checking for linker... bfd

checking for the assembler... /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for ar... /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for pkg_config... /usr/bin/i486-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config

checking for pkg-config version... 1.7.4

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking for alloca.h... yes

checking for sys/byteorder.h... no

checking for getopt.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for nl_types.h... yes

checking for cpuid.h... yes

checking for fts.h... yes

checking for sys/statvfs.h... yes

checking for sys/statfs.h... yes

checking for sys/vfs.h... yes

checking for sys/mount.h... yes

checking for sys/quota.h... yes

checking for linux/quota.h... yes

checking for linux/if_addr.h... yes

checking for linux/rtnetlink.h... yes

checking for sys/queue.h... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for netinet/in.h... yes

checking for byteswap.h... yes

checking for linux/perf_event.h... yes

checking for perf_event_open system call... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wbitfield-enum-conversion... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wbitfield-enum-conversion... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wshadow-field-in-constructor-modified... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wshadow-field-in-constructor-modified... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wunreachable-code-return... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wunreachable-code-return... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wclass-varargs... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wclass-varargs... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wempty-init-stmt... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wfloat-overflow-conversion... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wfloat-overflow-conversion... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wfloat-zero-conversion... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wfloat-zero-conversion... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wloop-analysis... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wloop-analysis... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wc++2a-compat... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wcomma... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wduplicated-cond... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wduplicated-cond... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wimplicit-fallthrough... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wunused-function... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wunused-variable... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wstring-conversion... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wstring-conversion... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wtautological-overlap-compare... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wtautological-overlap-compare... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wtautological-unsigned-enum-zero-compare... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wtautological-unsigned-enum-zero-compare... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wtautological-unsigned-zero-compare... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wtautological-unsigned-zero-compare... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-error=tautological-type-limit-compare... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-error=tautological-type-limit-compare... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-inline-new-delete... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-error=maybe-uninitialized... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-error=maybe-uninitialized... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-error=deprecated-declarations... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-error=array-bounds... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-error=array-bounds... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-error=coverage-mismatch... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-error=coverage-mismatch... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-error=backend-plugin... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-error=backend-plugin... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-error=free-nonheap-object... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-error=free-nonheap-object... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-multistatement-macros... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-multistatement-macros... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-error=return-std-move... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-error=return-std-move... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-error=class-memaccess... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-error=class-memaccess... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-error=atomic-alignment... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-error=atomic-alignment... no

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-error=deprecated-copy... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-error=deprecated-copy... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wformat... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wformat... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wformat-security... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wformat-security... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wformat-overflow=2... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wformat-overflow=2... yes

checking whether the C compiler supports -Wno-gnu-zero-variadic-macro-arguments... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-gnu-zero-variadic-macro-arguments... no

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -Wno-noexcept-type... yes

checking for llvm_profdata... /usr/lib/llvm/12/bin/llvm-profdata

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -fno-sized-deallocation... yes

checking whether the C++ compiler supports -fno-aligned-new... yes

checking for nspr >= 4.10... yes

checking NSPR_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/nspr

checking NSPR_LIBS... -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4

checking for rustc... /usr/bin/rustc

checking for cargo... /usr/bin/cargo

DEBUG: Executing: `rustup which rustc`

DEBUG: The command returned non-zero exit status 132.

ERROR: Command `rustup which rustc` failed with exit status 132.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/build/config.log

 * ERROR: dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 3513:  Called econf '--host=i486-pc-linux-gnu' '--target=i486-pc-linux-gnu' '--disable-jemalloc' '--disable-optimize' '--disable-strip' '--enable-readline' '--enable-shared-js' '--with-intl-api' '--with-system-icu' '--with-system-nspr' '--with-system-zlib' '--with-toolchain-prefix=i486-pc-linux-gnu-' '--disable-debug' '--enable-jit' '--disable-tests' 'XARGS=/usr/bin/xargs'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  711:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  112:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$@"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/firefox-78.12.0/js/src'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0:

 * ERROR: dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  127:  Called src_configure

 *             environment, line 3513:  Called econf '--host=i486-pc-linux-gnu' '--target=i486-pc-linux-gnu' '--disable-jemalloc' '--disable-optimize' '--disable-strip' '--enable-readline' '--enable-shared-js' '--with-intl-api' '--with-system-icu' '--with-system-nspr' '--with-system-zlib' '--with-toolchain-prefix=i486-pc-linux-gnu-' '--disable-debug' '--enable-jit' '--disable-tests' 'XARGS=/usr/bin/xargs'

 *        phase-helpers.sh, line  711:  Called __helpers_die 'econf failed'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  112:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$@"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.12.0/work/firefox-78.12.0/js/src'
```

Previo a esto no podia compilar Rust por lo que me recomendaron instalar rust-bin. 

invoque a San Google pero fue en vano porque parece que nadie tuvo este problema o algun problema relacionado.

Alguien tiene alguna pista de lo que se puede hacer?

Desde ya muchas gracias!

----------

## chrootman

Lo instalé sin problemas, en mi caso dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.13.0 y  no spidermonkey-78.12.0.

subl /var/log/portage/dev-lang\:spidermonkey-78.13.0\:21200922-266144.log 

```
>>> Completed installing dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.13.0 into /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.13.0/image
```

```
# equery uses dev-lang/spidermonkey

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.13.0:

 U I

 - - clang : Use Clang compiler instead of GCC 

 - - debug : Enable assertions to allow for easier debugging of programs that

             link to spidermonkey -- note this will often crash software on

             regular end-user systems 

 + + jit   : Enable just-in-time compilation for improved performance. May

             prevent use of some PaX memory protection features in Gentoo

             Hardened.

 - - lto   : Enable Link Time Optimization (LTO) 

 - - test  : Enable dependencies and/or preparations necessary to run tests

             (usually controlled by FEATURES=test but can be toggled

             independently)
```

Tal vez te estas quedando sin espacio, prueba a cambiar en /etc/portage/make.conf PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home/var/tmp o donde quieras ubicarlo y PORTDIR="/home/user/portage".

/etc/portage/make.conf

```
...

PORTDIR="/home/chrootman/portage"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home/var/tmp

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--exclude gentoo-sources --with-bdeps=y --autounmask-write=y --keep-going=y"

....
```

/etc/fstab

```
tmpfs        /home/var/tmp/portage  tmpfs  size=14G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime          0 0

tmpfs        /home/chrootman/portage/distfiles    tmpfs  size=5G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime          0 0

tmpfs        /var/log      tmpfs  size=2G,uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=775,noatime          0 0
```

A veces también agregar --autounmask a  EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS= en make.conf es una solución de parche, pero te permite continuar y salir del paso.

```
# man emerge
```

 *Quote:*   

> –autounmask [ y | n ]
> 
> Desmascarara automáticamente los paquetes y genera configuraciones package.use según sea necesario para satisfacer las dependencias. Esta opción está activada de forma predeterminada. Si se requieren cambios en la configuración, se mostrarán después de la lista de combinación y emerge abortará inmediatamente. Si los cambios de configuración mostrados son satisfactorios, debe copiarlos y pegarlos en los archivos de configuración especificados o habilitar la opción --autounmask-write.
> 
> La variable EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS puede utilizarse para desactivar esta opción de forma predeterminada en make.conf (5).

 

 *Quote:*   

> –autounmask-write [ y | n ]
> 
> Si --autounmask está habilitado, los cambios se escriben en los archivos de configuración, respetando CONFIG_PROTECT y --ask. Si el correspondiente paquete.* es un archivo, los cambios se añaden a él, si es un directorio, los cambios se escriben en el último archivo lexicográficamente. De esta manera siempre se asegura que los nuevos cambios tengan prioridad sobre los cambios existentes.

 

----------

## quilosaq

@Alejandro_23:

Comprueba que los ejecutables de rustc y cargo te funcionan:

```
rustc -V

cargo -V
```

----------

## Alejandro_23

 *chrootman wrote:*   

> Lo instalé sin problemas, en mi caso dev-lang/spidermonkey-78.13.0 y  no spidermonkey-78.12.0.
> 
> subl /var/log/portage/dev-lang\:spidermonkey-78.13.0\:21200922-266144.log 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

chrootman no es que se esta quedando sin espacio, el problema es que no esta andando rust-bin como menciona quilosaq

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> @Alejandro_23:
> 
> Comprueba que los ejecutables de rustc y cargo te funcionan:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

En efecto, rustc -V o cargo -V me tiran Illegal Instruction.

Lo que hice fue eliminar rust-bin y trate de instalar rust, pero me tira error al hacer emerge.

En el caso de rust es:

```
>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rustc-1.53.0-src ...

running: /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rust-stage0/bin/cargo build --manifest-path /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rustc-1.53.0-src/s                                        rc/bootstrap/Cargo.toml --verbose --locked --frozen

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rustc-1.53.0-src/./x.py", line 27, in <module>

    bootstrap.main()

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rustc-1.53.0-src/src/bootstrap/bootstrap.py", line 1191, in main

    bootstrap(help_triggered)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rustc-1.53.0-src/src/bootstrap/bootstrap.py", line 1162, in bootstrap

    build.build_bootstrap()

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rustc-1.53.0-src/src/bootstrap/bootstrap.py", line 919, in build_bootstrap

    run(args, env=env, verbose=self.verbose)

  File "/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rustc-1.53.0-src/src/bootstrap/bootstrap.py", line 153, in run

    raise RuntimeError(err)

RuntimeError: failed to run: /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rust-stage0/bin/cargo build --manifest-path /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/wor                                        k/rustc-1.53.0-src/src/bootstrap/Cargo.toml --verbose --locked --frozen

```

por esta razón había instalado rust-bin.

ahora tengo el problema recursivo, no instala rust, y la alternativa rust-bin instala pero no anda.... por lo que ya me veo sin instalar xorg.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si te funciona el programa cargo que viene con las fuentes de rust: 

```
/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rust-stage0/bin/cargo -V
```

----------

## Alejandro_23

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Mira si te funciona el programa cargo que viene con las fuentes de rust: 
> 
> ```
> /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rust-stage0/bin/cargo -V
> ```
> ...

 

again el mismo problema:

```
fhdrmp /home/p505 # /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/rust-1.53.0/work/rust-stage0/bin/cargo -V

Illegal instruction

```

Lo único que se me ocurre que puede estar causando el problema es el procesador que tengo que es un Via C3. Es un parto sin anestesia buscar una distribución que funcione a la primera.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira si tu microprocesador acepta el juego de instrucciones sse2: 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
```

----------

## chrootman

Ese error de compilación lo vi  mucho en procesadores VIA C3-2, armv7  y otros. Pensé que ya habías verificado eso, como dijiste que habías recurrido a google. Lo que a veces me funciona es cambiar el CHOST, CPU_FLAGS_X86 y cambiarlo en Processor type and features ----> Processor family en menuconfig. 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/741708

https://bugs.gentoo.org/801241

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8269030.html?sid=a47b3ea176ee7d0d7bc8a514e7707f41

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1118334-start-0.html

https://github.com/rust-lang/rust/issues/14441

https://users.rust-lang.org/t/i586-support-illegal-hardware-instruction/2694/7

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-706571.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1079446-start-0.html

----------

## Alejandro_23

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Mira si tu microprocesador acepta el juego de instrucciones sse2: 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse2
> ```
> ...

 

En efecto el procesador no tiene soporte para SSE2 (lo cual es bastante confuso porque en algunos lados he visto que lo soporta).

Lo que hice fue tratar de hacer emerge de nuevo de xorg-server pero ahora me tira que depende de la libreria dev-libs/libclc lo cual no me interesa porque mi placa no tiene soporte para mesa, pero otra vez, xorg aunque estoy tratando de instalarlo en su minima expresion, trae aparejado un monton de paquetes que no me interesan.

 *chrootman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ese error de compilación lo vi mucho en procesadores VIA C3-2, armv7 y otros. Pensé que ya habías verificado eso, como dijiste que habías recurrido a google. Lo que a veces me funciona es cambiar el CHOST, CPU_FLAGS_X86 y cambiarlo en Processor type and features ----> Processor family en menuconfig.
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/741708
> ...

 

busque usando las lineas de error que tiraba rust pero relacionado al Via C3 no hay nada y lo que encontre es basicamente programas que se compilaron con rust o ejemplos que no funcionaban. Posiblemente fui demasiado especifico en mi busqueda.

bueno, ahora que tema que tengo que es que Rust no lo instala, pero tampoco me deja instalar xorg.

Ahora el tema que estoy teniendo es que no puedo instalar rust porque no tengo sse2 en el equipo.

creo que es hora de cambiar de distribucion ya que de este punto no puedo pasar. tendre que ir por alguna otra que me permita instalar kodi.

----------

## cameta

Creo que este problema lo provoca que te quedas sin memoria a la hora de compilar y hay que reducir el número de procesadores.

En /etc/portage/make,conf modifica esta linea y disminuye el valor de j

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

----------

